
Cartographers Have Been Hiding Covert Illustrations Inside Swiss Official Maps - benryon
https://eyeondesign.aiga.org/for-decades-cartographers-have-been-hiding-covert-illustrations-inside-of-switzerlands-official-maps/
======
cac1
Whistler, the American artist, whimsically added two flocks of sea birds to
his map of Anacapa Island for the US Coast Survey. He was chastised for it.
Some modern wag followed his lead and cleverly inserted a fish among the kelp
in the modern version of this map. You have to look twice to see it.

